# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Djali i varfer

## Deivi Taka

_Ketu do te postoj 6 'vjersha' shume modeste te titulluara "Djali i varfer" dhe ne pergjithesi i jane kushtuar varferise. Ka shume hapesire per korrigjime e per verejtje, sepse i kam shkruar keto vjersha ne nje moshe 13-14 vjecare dhe nuk i kam perpunuar me. Doja thjesht t'i ndaja me ju._

----------


## Deivi Taka

Djali i varfer

Një zë fëmije dëgjohet këtë natë
ai i lutet Zotit t’i bëjë një dhuratë
Zëri i tij ushton nëpër errësirë
ai i lutet Zotit t’i bëjë një të mirë

Duart e vogla i zgjat lart
e nga sytë lotët i pikojnë të zjarrtë
Me zë të vajtueshëm lutjen thotë
se zemra e vogël më s’duron dot

I varfër është s’di ç’të bëjë
ftohtë është s’ka ku të flejë
Një shi i papritur fillon
e kjo gjë djalin e vogël e tmerron

Do një shptëpi
si gjithë të tjerët
S’do të rrijë
në rrugën e errët

Bëhet dyllë i verdhë i varfri djalë
se nga uria Zoti mund ta marrë
Për fat të mirë shiu kthehet në vesë
por djali ka frikë se mos vdes

Ja djalin e varfër
gjumi e merr
Nga gjumi s’mund të zgjohet
se është shumë i thellë

Vetëm një dëshirë djali e kërkoi
por Zoti i madh nuk ia plotësoi
Në gjumë e vuri
dhe më nuk e zgjoi

Mes vesës në rrugë
djali rri i shtrirë
Gjithmonë e kërkoi
një jetë më të mirë

Sa fëmijë ka kjo botë e madhe
me prindër, pa prindër gjer në grykë me halle
Sa fëmijë ka si djali i shkretë
njeri s’i ndihmon, njeri s’i mbështet

“Të lutem na ndihmo Zot!”
dhe Zoti i largon nga kjo botë
Ndryshe s’mund të jetë
s’mund të vazhdojë kështu kjo jetë

Le të bëhen ëngjëj si e kanë shpirtin
në parajsë ata të jetojnë
Me zemrën e bardhë të varfrit fëmijë
që nga lart të na mbrojnë

----------


## Deivi Taka

Djali i varfer 2

Në një qoshe të vetmuar
Aty ku s’vete asnjeri
Një shiringë mban në duar
Një djalë i varfër, një djalë i ri

Një ngjarje e dhimbshme e verbon
Dhe kërkon pak ngushëllim
Fatin para s’e shikon
S’e kupton se bën gabim

Prindërit vdiqën e lanë jetim
Në dorë të fatit të jetojë
Kjo e shtyn të bëjë gabim
Kjo e shtyn të gabojë

Por shumë keq është strehuar
Dhe nga streha s’del dot më
S’duhet shumë për ta kuptuar
Se tashmë nuk bëhet gjë

Me forcë shiringën ngul në krah
Me vështirësi dhimbjen duron
Kthim në kohë jo nuk ka
Varfëria e lëndon

I kujtohej kur qenë të bashkuar
E gjithë familja ia niste lojës
Por tani është i vetmuar
Dhe lufton për bukën e gojës

Por e shkuara s’kthehet më
Ky është thjesht një iluzion
Për të shkuarën s’bëhet gjë
Se të tashmen po jeton

Lëngu në gjak është hedhur
Me shpejtësi ai vepron
Djali rri duke u dredhur
Sepse lëngu po e helmon

Dhe papritur zemra ndalet
Fort nga dhimbja ajo rënkoi
Se kjo gjë nuk mund të falet
Djali shumë rëndë gaboi

----------


## Deivi Taka

Djali i varfer 3

Nëpër pluhurin e rrugës
Seç zvarritet një njeri
Dhe pse duket e pamundur
Veç mallkim është fati i tij

Shkon e kap plot gëzim
Si të mbante ar në duar
Dy-tre lekë: një pasuri
Të  lënë në rrugë e të harruar

Sytë të shkretit iu ndezën flakë
E gjithë bota ngjyra merr
Do të blinte një kore bukë
Dhe për të një kore del

Ajo korë to ta ngopte
Do t’ia shuante krejt uninë
Por kur korja të mbaronte
Do duronte varfërinë

Do thoni pse s’luan duart
Punës t’ia nisë
Të krijojë vetë pasuri
T’i thotë lamtumirë urisë

Kështu gjithçka është më e thjeshtë
Por një shkop rrotën pengon
Papritur bie në paralizë
Po papritur ajo kalon

Të papriturës s’i bëhet gjë
Atë kurrë s’e parashikon
Prandaj fatin pret i mjeri
Fati dhimbje i dërgon

Dhimbja i futet si helm
Puls e muskul i bllokon
Ngelet i varfri i hutuar
Paraliza e gozhdon

Dhe burimi i pasurisë
Kthehet papritur në një varr
Varr i hapur në kryqëzim
Të vdekur kërkon për ta parë

Është natyra kundër njeriut
Birit të saj legjendar
Vite më parë e solli në jetë
Tani jetën do t’ia marrë

Si të mos dilte paraliza
Drejt të varfrit vjen një makinë
Ndoshta donte të frenonte
Por s’u pa asnjë frenim

Rrotat vazhduan të rrokullisen
Ndoshta frenat ishin këputur
Se për asnjë çast të jetës
I varfri mëshirë s’kishte lutur

----------


## Deivi Taka

Djali i varfer 4

Në një nga ditët më të bukura
Të jetës së tij të sapofilluar
Gjithçka nis të shkojë mbrapsht
Të shkretin si ta kishin mallkuar

Me prindin e tij të shtrenjtë
Po ecën për dore në trotuar
Por asnjë nuk mund ta dinte
Për herë të fundit ka për ta parë

Në rrugën e zbrazur ecnin të dy
Në kulm ishte lumturia
Flisnin ecnin dhe qeshnin
Tek të dy fshihej dashuria

Djali ishte adoleshent
Diçka të atit i tregonte
Ndoshta kishte ndonjë problem
Ose ndjenjat po i zbulonte

Babai prind shembullor
Burrë i urtë e i zgjuar 
Nisi të birit t’i jap këshilla
Amanetin si t’i kishte lëshuar

Djali dëgjonte me kujdes
Dhe çdo fjalë në ajër e kapte
Do t’i mbante vath në vesh
Do t’i ruante, do t’i qante

Dita është shumë e bukur
Kanë çelur të gjitha lulet 
Dielli ndrit vetëtin
Dhe një zog poshtë vërsulet

Kushedi sa kishin ecur
Ç’mrekulli që kishin parë
Ora ikte fluturonte
Ata të dy në trotuar

Pjesë e bukur e natyrës
Ecin bashkë baba e bir
Flisnin ecnin dhe qeshnin
Shijojnë jetën sa më mirë

Po kush vallë do ta mendonte
Se jeta do të tregohej mizore 
Djalit do t’i merrte një të drejtë
Të mbante të atin për dore

S’do ndjente më ngrohtësinë
S’do merrte puthje e përqafime
S’do ndjente aromën e parfumit
Lotët e hidhur do bëheshin kujtime

Ishte një makinë e zezë
Aq e errët sa vetë vdekja
Para këmbëve u frenoi
I kërkuar iu duk vetja

Përnjëherë të katra dyert
Si portat e ferrit u hapën 
Katër persona të mallkuar
Para tyre u ndalën

As vetë djali nuk di si ishte
I habitur a i frikësuar
Një prej tyre kishte nxjerrë armën
Dhe të atit ia kishte drejtuar

Kush ishin çfarë donin?
Çfarë prisnin çfarë shpresonin?
Pse erdhën, çfarë kërkonin?
Pse s’largoheshin pse qëndronin?

Kush i jepte përgjigje të shkretit?
Kush i thoshte të vërtetën?
Kush do të kishte guximin
T’i fliste djalit për jetën?

Dy të shtëna u dëgjuan
U përhapën anembanë
Sy e veshë djali mbylli
I kishin vrarë djalit babanë

Nuk donte djali ta besonte
Atë moment as veten s’donte 
U ul në gjunjë me shpirtin plagë
Drejtësinë do të kërkonte

Ra mbi trupin e të atit
Dhe iu shtri mbi kraharor
Në trotuar ishin të dy
Jo duke ecur por në tokë

Kërkonte i shkreti ngushëllim
Qante çirrej thërriste
Për të pasur në jetë të atin
Edhe shpirtin do të shiste

Nuk e donte kështu jetën
Le ta vrisnin ta torturonin
Pa të atin dorë për dore
T’ia merrnin zemrën ta përvëlonin

I binte me gurshta kraharorit
Donte t’i mbyllte me duar plagët
T’i mbyllte njëherë ato dy vrima
Pastaj le ta digjnin flakët

Bërtiste si i marrë
M’u në mes të trotuarit
Thërriste me dëshpërim
Emrin e të atit

Vazhdonte të godiste kraharorin
Si të kishte zjarr në duar
Po kur pa dorën me gjak
E kuptoi që zjarri qe shuar

Ajo që ndodhi ndodhi
Dhe asgjë nuk mund ta kthejë
Le të thërriste sa të donte
Askush jetën s’mund ta blejë

----------


## Deivi Taka

Djali i varfer 5

Po ecja në rrugë
Dhe pash dikë
Përveç rrobave të tij
Nuk kishte asgjë

Keqardhja e madhe
Në tokë më rrëzoi
Kur djali i varfër
Lekë më kërkoi

Nuk dija ç’të bëja
Lekë nuk kisha
Për të blerë një çokollatë
Të gjitha i prisha

Një minutë po të mendoja
Do të dukej një jetë
Një jetë e hidhur
Që të varfrin e vret

Një vendim mora
Duke e përkëdhelur
I dhashë nga çokollata
Pjesën që kishte ngelur

Ishte e kafshuar
Por ai nuk tha gjë
Ishte vetëm gjysma
Por ai s’kërkoi më

Sytë i shkëlqenin
Shkëndija i çonin
Sikur të gjithë njerëzit
Lumturi po i dhuronin

Më pa në sy
Në shenjë falenderimi
Dhe filloi të qante
Të qante nga gëzimi

Djali i varfër iku me vrap
Djali iku menjëherë
U afrua duke thirrur
Plot gëzim shokët e tjerë

Ndihesha i lumtur
Sikur mora një çmim
Ndihesha i lumtur
Që e bëra atë veprim

Por çmimi s’ka rëndësi
Lekët nuk janë asgjë
Unë ndihmova një fëmijë
Pak nga pak bëhet çdo gjë

Po të mos e bëja
diçka do të më vriste
Do të më vriste përjetë
ndërgjegja ime

----------


## Deivi Taka

Djali i varfer 6

Një çast mendoj
Në hapësirë bosh shikoj
Dy pika loti që ndrijnë
Dhe kërkojnë drejtësinë

Një fëmijë i ulur në tokën e ftohtë
Nga shiu dhe bora që ranë
Ka mbetur vetëm pa shokë
Se i është ndarë nëna me babanë

“Ai është i rrezikshëm”
- të gjithë thonë
“Mos rri me të
Se të kafshon!”

Përpiqet të sqarojë
I shkreti fëmijë:
“Prindërit më kanë ikur
Nuk i kam në shtëpi!

I vetëm jam!
Kërkoj unë ndihmë!
Kush do të më ndihmojë?
Unë jam jetim!

Kam nevojë për dashuri
Kam nevojë për një përkëdhelje!
Kam nevojë për ëmbëlsi
Kam nevojë për prindërit e mi!

Endem rrugëve i vetëm
Të gjithë më tallin për këtë
Mjaft! Kjo është e tepërt
Nuk duroj dot më!

Zemërimi shpërtheu
Durimi e ka një kufi
Vërtet nuk kam prindër
Por e kam një jetë si ti!

----------

